# H&C semi-transparent concrete stain



## slapiton (Jul 28, 2007)

Has anyone tried this product and what was the result. I have a 600 sq ft basement i'm going to stain. I have used the solid stains several times with great results but never used the semi-transparent.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Im intrested in the HC concrete stains myself. Never have used them. I have a 30x40 shop and would like to put something on the floor.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I like it but not for floors. 

Try Armorseal Tredplex. It a SW poduct as well and designed for floors and not as expensive as a exopy.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks, I will check it out.


----------



## SW-TX (May 16, 2010)

Works good we did a 3000ft house top coated with H&C solvent sealer and then the Industrial floor finish holding up good and looks great
(my house)


----------



## Wallnut (May 4, 2010)

I just got done using this stuff in autumn breeze... was supposed to be a brownish colour and ended up being blaze orange... I followed all the product specs and eventually had to cover with A/S.


----------



## Wallnut (May 4, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Im intrested in the HC concrete stains myself. Never have used them. I have a 30x40 shop and would like to put something on the floor.


Use armour seal. the stains are too unpredictable... still want to try the acid... but stay away from the semi... its garbage.


----------

